# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم وضع الرجل الحناء في يديه ورجليه

## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال : 
عندنا عادة وهي وضع الحناء على أيدي وأرجل العريس والعروسة في آن واحد فما حكم هذا العمل؟ 
الجواب :
الحمد لله
"أما وضع الحناء في رجل العروسة وفي يديها فلا نعلم فيه شيئاً ، من باب الزينة لزوجها ، وأما الرجل فلا يتزين بهذا ؛ لأن هذه زينة النساء وتشبه بالنساء فلا يليق ولا يجوز للرجل التشبه بالنساء لا في الحناء ولا في غير ذلك من الملابس ؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منع من ذلك ولعن الرجل أن يتشبه بالمرأة والمرأة أن تتشبه بالرجل ، فهذا لا يجوز" انتهى .
سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (2/599).
http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/147812

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حكم خضاب الرجل أصابعه بالحناءالسؤال: في تونس من التقاليد خلال حفل الزواج أن تقام حفلة للرجل يتم فيها وضع الحناء له على أصابع يده اليمنى ، خاصة الإصبع الصغرى . فما حكم ذلك ؟ خاصة أني مقبل على زواج وأريده إن شاء الله على السنة وليس فيه ما قد يفسده من الأمور التي تخالف ما يحب الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
الجواب :
الحمد لله
خضاب اليدين والرجلين بالحناء من زينة النساء ، وليس من زينة الرجال : فروى أبو داود (4166) والنسائي (5089) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : أَوْمَتْ امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ وَرَاءِ سِتْرٍ بِيَدِهَا كِتَابٌ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَبَضَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدَهُ ، فَقَالَ : (مَا أَدْرِي أَيَدُ رَجُلٍ أَمْ يَدُ امْرَأَةٍ ؟ قَالَتْ : بَلْ امْرَأَةٌ . قَالَ : لَوْ كُنْتِ امْرَأَةً لَغَيَّرْتِ أَظْفَارَكِ - يَعْنِي بِالْحِنَّاءِ) . حسنه الألباني في "صحيح أبي داود" .
قال في "عون المعبود" :
" وَفِي الْحَدِيث شِدَّة اِسْتِحْبَاب الْخِضَاب بِالْحِنَّاءِ لِلنِّسَاءِ " انتهى .
وقال السندي :
" ( لَوْ كُنْت اِمْرَأَة ) أَيْ : لَوْ كُنْت تُرَاعِينَ شِعَار النِّسَاء لَخَضَّبْت يَدك " انتهى .
فلا يجوز للرجل أن يتزين بزينة النساء ، فقد (لَعَنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمُتَشَبِّهِي  نَ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ بِالنِّسَاءِ، وَالْمُتَشَبِّه  َاتِ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ بِالرِّجَالِ) رواه البخاري (5885) من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما .
وروى أبو داود (4928) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُتِيَ بِمُخَنَّثٍ قَدْ خَضَّبَ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ بِالْحِنَّاءِ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (مَا بَالُ هَذَا ؟ فَقِيلَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، يَتَشَبَّهُ بِالنِّسَاءِ ! فَأَمَرَ بِهِ فَنُفِيَ إِلَى النَّقِيعِ)
وصححه الألباني في "صحيح أبي داود". 
وقال علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :
"يستحب للنساء والرجال تغيير الشيب بلون غير السواد ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(غيروا هذا الشيب ، وجنبوه السواد) سواء غَيَّره بالحناء أو غيره من الألوان الأخرى غير السواد ، أما الخضاب بالحناء للزينة فهو من خصائص النساء ولا يجوز للرجال ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء ، وأما
استعمال الحناء بوضعه على بعض الجسم للعلاج من المرض - إذا كان فيه فائدة - فهو جائز للرجال والنساء " انتهى .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (24/108) .
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ما حكم تخضيب الرجال بالحناء في مناسبات الزواج ؟
فأجاب :
"يحرم على الرجل أن يختضب بالحناء في مناسبة الزواج أو غير مناسبة الزواج ؛ وذلك لأن الخضاب بالحناء من خصائص النساء ، فإذا فعله الرجل كان متشبها بالمرأة ، وتشبه الرجل بالمرأة من كبائر الذنوب ، كما أن تشبه المرأة بالرجل من كبائر الذنوب ...
وخلاصة الجواب : أن خضاب الرجل بمناسبة الزواج أو غيره محرم ، بل من كبائر الذنوب ؛ لما فيه من المشابهة بالنساء "انتهى .
"فتاوى نور على الدرب" (11/ 415-416) .
أما خضاب الشعر بالحناء للرجال فلا بأس به ؛ لما رواه الترمذي (1753) عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ رضي الله عنه عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : (إِنَّ أَحْسَنَ مَا غُيِّرَ بِهِ الشَّيْبُ الْحِنَّاءُ وَالْكَتَمُ) . وصححه الألباني في "صحيح الترمذي" .
والله أعلم  
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/135672

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

سؤال:
هل يجوز للرجل وضع الحناء في القدم ؟
الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فيستحب للمرأة أن تخضب يديها ورجليها بالحناء ، لما رواه أبو داود والنسائي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: أومت امرأة من وراء ستر بيدها كتاب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يده فقال: "ما أدري أيد رجل أو امرأة؟!" قالت: بل يد امرأة، فقال: "لو كنت امرأة لغيرت أظفارك، يعني بالحناء". 
ولأن في اختضابها بالحناء نوعاً من الزينة تحتاجه المرأة لزوجها. 
وأما الرجل، فيحرم عليه خضاب يديه أو رجليه بالحناء، إذا لم تكن هنالك حاجة إلى ذلك، لما في ذلك من التشبه بالنساء. قال في تحفة الملوك: "ويحل خضاب اليد والرجل للنساء ما لم يكن فيه تماثيل، ويحرم للرجل والصبيان مطلقاً". 
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أُتِي بمخنث قد خضب يديه ورجليه، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما بال هذا؟" فقيل: يا رسول الله يتشبه بالنساء، فأمر به فنفي إلى النقيع" رواه أبو داود. 
والنقيع: ناحية من المدينة، وليس بالبقيع.
أما إذا كانت هنالك حاجة للخضاب، فإن ذلك جائز، لما رواه الترمذي وغيره عن أم رافع مولاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت: "كان لا يصيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرحة ولا شوكة إلا وضع عليه الحناء".
ولأبي داود والحاكم قالت: ما كان أحد يشتكي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجعاً في رأسه إلا قال: "احتجم" ولا وجعاً في رجليه إلى قال: "اخضبها بالحناء". والله أعلم. 
إسلام ويب
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...atwaId&Id=7336

----------


## أبو حمزة القاهري

وهل تخضب الرجل بالحناء للعلاج حرام أيضًا؟
وجزاكم الله خيرًا ...........

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وهل تخضب الرجل بالحناء للعلاج حرام أيضًا؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرًا ...........


بارك الله فيك أخانا الحبيب، مذكور في الفتوى الأخيرة أن هذا جائز

----------


## مصطفى عبد اللطيف عوض

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو العبدين البصري

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## أبوخالدمحمدعبدالرحمن

جزاكم  الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم  الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله أخانا الكريم

----------


## وائل سمير الحسيني

يحرم على الرجال استخدام الحناء كزينة تشبها بالنساء لحديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتي بمخنث قد خضب يديه ورجليه، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما بال هذا؟ " فقيل: يا رسول الله يتشبه بالنساء، فأمر به فنفي إلى النقيع" رواه أبو داود/أما إذا كان للعلاج والدواء فيجوز للرجال/لحديث: عن سلمى أم رافع - رضي الله عنها - مولاة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قالت: كان لا يصيب النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قرحة ولا شوكة إلا وضع عليه الحناء/ولحديث: كان إذا اشتكى أحد رأسه قال: ((اذهب فاحتجم)) و إذا اشتكى رجله قال: ((اذهب فاخضبها بالحناء) /ويؤيده سؤال النبي عليه السلام عن المخنث: ما بال هذا؟ " فقيل: يا رسول الله يتشبه بالنساء/فلم ينفه النبي عليه السلام إلا بعد الاستفصال إذن هو له مواطن للجواز/وقد جوزه للعلاج وحرمه للزينة: الألباني/واللجنة الدائمة قديما وحديثا للمشايخ لابن باز وعفيفي وغديان وقعود وآل شيخ وفوزان وبكر أبو زيد/والعباد وأكثر من الفتوى فيها/والشبكة الإسلامية/وأجازه للدواء بعض شراح الحديث كشراح المشكاة والجامع الصغير/وأجازته الموسوعة الكويتية/وخالد الغرباني في إتحاف الفضلاء لبعض أحكام الحناء/بل إجماع العلماء على جوازه للرجال للتداوي فقالت الموسوعة الكوييتية: اتفق الفقهاء على جواز الاختضاب للتداوي، لخبر سلمى - مولاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا اشتكى أحد رأسه قال: اذهب فاحتجم، وإذا اشتكى رجله قال: اذهب فاخضبها بالحناء، وفي لفظ لأحمد: قالت: كنت أخدم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فما كانت تصيبه قرحة ولا نكتة إلا أمرني أن أضع عليها الحناء/وفي فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة القديمة: هل يجوز للرجل أن يتخضب بالحناء في يديه ورجليه؟ ج 1: يجوز للرجل ذلك، أي: أن يتخضب بالحناء في رجليه ويديه إذا كان ذلك من قبيل التداوي، أما إن كان فعل ذلك من قبيل التجمل والتشبه بالنساء فلا يجوز له، لحديث: «لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال/وفي فتاوى اللجنة الجديدة: س: هل الحناء من دون عذر جائز أم لا؟ بعضهم يحني رجليه وكفيه، هل جائز من غير عذر؟ أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا. ج: الخضاب بالحناء جائز للنساء؛ لأن فيه زينة وجمالا لهن، وهن في حاجة لذلك. وأما الرجال فلا يجوز لهم الخضاب بالحناء، لما فيه من التشبه بالنساء، وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، لكن يجوز للرجل أن يستعمله للعلاج من بعض الأمراض إذا كان ينفع فيها، كما إنه يشرع تغيير الشيب به للرجال والنساء، دون السواد الخالص، لأنه لا يجوز تغيير الشيب به/وفي فتاوى اللجنة الجديدة: ج 1: يستحب للنساء والرجال تغيير الشيب بلون غير السواد، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «غيروا هذا الشيب، وجنبوه السواد» سواء غيره بالحناء أو غيره من الألوان الأخرى غير السواد، أما الخضاب بالحناء للزينة فهو من خصائص النساء ولا يجوز للرجال؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لعن المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء» ، وأما استعمال الحناء بوضعه على بعض الجسم للعلاج من المرض إذا كان فيه فائدة - فهو جائز للرجال والنساء؟ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «تداووا، ولا تداووا بحرام/وفي شرح سنن أبي داود للعباد: الحناء ليس من الطيب، بل يتجمل به في الأيدي والأرجل، وتستعمله النساء فقط ولا يستعمله الرجال، وهو لا يستعمل للطيب، وإنما يستعمل للتجمل من ناحية اللون، والرجال يمكن لهم أن يستعملوه إذا كان يحتاجونه علاجاً./وقال العباد: هل يجوز للرجل أن يستعمل الحناء للحاجة؟ الجواب: إذا كان للعلاج فلا بأس، وأما أن يتجمل بالحناء في يديه فلا، فإن الحناء للنساء وليس للرجال./وقال العباد: ما حكم استخدام الحناء للرجال سواءً كان في الرأس، أو في الرجلين، أو في اليدين، خاصة وأن في بعض البلدان تعورف عليه للرجال؟ الجواب: لا يصلح أن الرجال يتجملون بالحناء، فالتجمل بالحناء من خصائص النساء، ولكن كون الرجال يستعملونه لتغيير الشيب الأبيض إلى أحمر فهذا لا بأس به، وكذلك للعلاج، فقد جاء في الحديث: (أنه كان يأمر من يشتكي رجليه أن يخضبهما)./وقال العباد: وفي بعض البلدان يخضب الرجل رجليه ويديه بالحناء في العرس، وهذه عادة سيئة؛ لأن الخضاب للنساء وليس للرجال، والحناء يجوز الرجال إذا كان في علاج، فإذا كان يعالج بالحناء فلا بأس.
ولا يدخل في ذلك خضاب اللحية بالحناء، وإنما المقصود خضاب اليدين والرجلين الخضاب الذي هو للتجمل، وأما بالنسبة للحية إذا كانت بيضاء وغيرت بغير السواد فهذا مشروع

----------

